# Armada Front License Plate Bracket



## CWO77FAN (Feb 26, 2004)

Brought home our 2004 Armada SE last night and went to install the front license plate bracket that was provided with the vehicle. I was quite surprised to see the flimsy front license plate bracket that is supposed to function correctly being held in place by two sheet metal screws! Can anyone out there either point me in the right direction to a more-suitable aftermarket bracket or some direction as to a better way to mount a front license plate? Thanks a bunch in advance.

Darin Qualkenbush, US Coast Guard


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Congrats on the addition to the family. I'm not sure of a better frame but do you plan on adding any lower aftermarket grills? I've seen some inserts that might provide a more supportive structure for you plate.


----------



## CWO77FAN (Feb 26, 2004)

Slurppie said:


> Congrats on the addition to the family. I'm not sure of a better frame but do you plan on adding any lower aftermarket grills? I've seen some inserts that might provide a more supportive structure for you plate.


Haven't researched any aftermarket parts just yet, though it's on my list. Must be a good truck when my only complaint is the friggin' license plate bracket.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

